# Jack of Diamonds



## HKJ (10 August 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone used this stallion, or got youngstock by him?

I love his bloodlines and his looks, but  
before I pay out the funds for a trip to go see him in Ireland Id love to get peoples views on him 

Thanks!


----------



## HKJ (10 August 2012)

Oops - not sure why this has gone on twice stupid phone 

Sorry!!


----------



## eventrider23 (11 August 2012)

Not used him but would like to when I can.  Have a friend who was to use him this year but has pushed it back to next year now.  Superbly bred and think we will see more of him to come!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (11 August 2012)

Amazing pedigree but the horse himself greatly lacks the looks power and musculature to be a stallion. He looks and is nothing like his full brother Nick. You would have to use him on a very good mare. 
He is a nice horse, but not really stallion material. Has he competed much himself? The video of him jumping a 1.30m course seems to be of him at  some training- type show. 
He might have the genetics but full brothers of champions don't seem to do well at stud ( thinking of horses like sir shutterfly)


----------



## eventrider23 (11 August 2012)

If you really like the breeding then Gustavii Stud who bred Irco Mena have one available called Lars Irco G.  Without seeing his full pedigree you would be excused for thinking he was a full brother to Nick and Jack as he is Irco Mena x Imperius XX x King of Diamonds too but in fact they have completely different dams.  Sadly he isn't around anymore as broke his leg from a kick but is available still by frozen semen in the UK.  He jumped under the Pessoa's and won GP under them as well as grading into the Z studbook.


----------



## Eothain (11 August 2012)

I think Jack Of Diamonds is going to have a very notable influence on the ISH herd and a huge influence on the breeding of Eventers in the years to come. His stock have super quality about them and have loads of blood and step and super super lookers.
I'm nearly positive that his oldest crop are only 4 and there's a few of them qualified for Dublin.
I remember seeing a 3 year old filly by him last year in Goresbridge and unfortunately I lacked the funds to bid. She was out of a Cruising mare and she gave an exhibition in jumping. Went around with her ears pricked and really enjoyed what she was at. I loved her.
I've a mare in mind for him for next year. Looking forward to that result.


----------



## HKJ (11 August 2012)

That's really interesting everyone - thank you!
I will look up the Lars Irco G - I just love the breeding.
I'm looking for Tb/irish and these stallions have it all.
My mare is 5 and I'm looking to breed from her when she is 7. She has got fantasic blood lines, temperments, paces ect and I want something to complement her 

I will def be putting Jack on my list of ones to follow  I'm very interested in how the stock are doing 

Thanks!


----------



## stoneybroke (11 August 2012)

All I can tell you is the foals are consistently very good looking and athletic.,I believe he stopped jumping due to behavioural issues ...not with the actual jumping but upon arrival at the show. Mary Mcgann had some lovely foals by him when we visited


----------

